# Happy Vizslatime's Day



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

To all the Valentine's out there, a special gift.

RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

This pic needs to be entered into the POTM - I can't think of a better winner for February.


----------

